# Altered Mental Status as a primary dx code



## Susan Paine (Nov 7, 2012)

Can 780.97 for AMS be used as a primary dx code?  If not, why not?  I've heard that it shouldn't be used but need docuementation of why this is so?  Can't find anything in the guidelines/coding conventions.


----------



## salCCS (Nov 13, 2012)

780.97 is a symtom and if no reason for the ALOC is given then yes it can be principle. if however the physician indicates the reason for the ALOC example- POISIONING code the nine hundred range code followed by the 780.97 


how to use 780.97

patient comes in ALOC - physicians Impression ALOC
Principle - 780.97 


patient comes in with ALOC - Physicians impression ALOC Due to suicide attempt on tylenol 
principle - 965.4 
secondary - 780.97


hope i helped


----------



## ojonse (Oct 16, 2013)

Can you use Dx code 780.97 for ALOC? ICD-9 SAYS Excludes altered level of consciousness??

thanks
Olga


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 16, 2013)

Altered mental status and altered state of consciousness are two different things which is why the 780.97 code excludes the 780.01-780.09 codes.  So it really depends on the documentation but eother can be used as a primary diagnosis.


----------

